# Hello GTO!!!



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

alright well after i asked your opinions and most everyone told me to keep my srt and not get the GTO, im getting the GTO anyway. hahahaha.

Got approved for the loan today and
im going to pick up the goat on thursday!!!

06M6 baby!

ill post pics when i get her and shes all clean!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome.arty: Keep it stock because modding is like crack.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

That’s great news Man!!! Congratulations and have fun.

Oh ya – Don’t killer yourself…:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Welcome.arty: Keep it stock because modding is like crack.


:agree:agree:agree One new valve stem cap and your history….


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

lance_scott1 said:


> alright well after i asked your opinions and most everyone told me to keep my srt and not get the GTO, im getting the GTO anyway. hahahaha.
> 
> Got approved for the loan today and
> im going to pick up the goat on thursday!!!
> ...


Good luck with your car. They are great and you don't see too many of them around


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

ya i know. im going to start with exhaust, then chip, then intake.
full exhaust/headers, intake, good tune and slicks/dr's would put me how fast in the quarter?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It depends all on the driver and conditons.


----------



## EDISKRAD EHT (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm another one looking to ged rid of my Skittle for a GTO.

Here's mine,

MODS

Performance
-Mopar Stage 3 with Ported Turbo, PnP'd Mani, Ceramic Coated Turbo and Mani
-AGP Turbo Stage 3 Wastegate Actuator
-3" MaxxFab o2 Housing
-3" MPx Single Exit Exhaust
-Perrin Short Ram Intake
-PT Performance Charge Pipe
-Samco Hot Side Pipe
-Exhaust Depot Beast Intercooler
-AGP Turbo Cold Side w/ HKS SSQV Blow Off Valve
-MPx 62mm Throttle Body
-Race Ported Intake Manifold
-Hondata Intake Manifold Gasket
-Boomba Racing Motor Mounts
-Billet Tech Catch Can
-Coolingmist Stage 3 Methanol Injection
-Walbro 255lph Fuel Pump
-MSD 8.5mm Wires
-AEM UEGO Wideband
-Aeroforce Scan Gauge Dual Set Up
-Maddog 72% reduction Short Throw Shifter w/ Silver Viper Logo'd Knob
-BC Racing 30-Way Adjustable Coilovers 
-Hotchkiss Front and Rear Sway Bars
-DC Sports Front and Rear Strut Tower Bars
-Rage-Tek Billet Aluminum LCA Bushings
-Raybestos Slotted/Drilled Rotors
-19" Enkei RS-7 wheels with Falken 225/35/19 ST-115


Visual
-Kaminari Carbon Fiber Race Hood w/ Custom Paint
-Seibon Carbon Fiber Trunk (w/o keyhole)
-Powdercoated Valve Cover
-Powdercoated Waterjet Cut "Mopar" Heat Shield
-Powdercoated Intake Manifold w/ Mopar "M"
-Powdercoated Cold Side Pipe
-Powdercoated Strut Tower Bar
-Billet Tech Rad Cap
-Samco Rad Hoses
-Custom Fuel Inector Cover
-SRT-4 Door Sill Plates
-Custom Viper Logo'd front Badge
-Custom SRT "Nostril" Logo
-Yellow Glass Stained Fog Lights
-Depo Black Housing Headlights
-Fibreglass Paint Matche S-Style Eyelids
-Tint all the way around incl/ brow in Windshield
-Front Facia Flares
-Rear Bumper Flares
-Custom Orange/Black Leather Interior

Security
-Compustar 2-Way with Starter and Turbo Timer


Now on to the pics,


































































The GTO's are now allowed in Canada and I'm SUPER excited to get my hands on one.

Why were people telling you not to do it? Were they GTO owners? ****, I'll trade them my SRT-4 for their Goat in a second!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats man your going to love the car.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow im getting rid of my srt-4 tommrow for a GTO to! lol Good to see a familiar face here. Do the GTO dude. GM has done much more testing on the LS motors than Dodge did on our 2.4 turbo motor


----------



## EDISKRAD EHT (Jun 27, 2008)

mr.gto said:


> Wow im getting rid of my srt-4 tommrow for a GTO to! lol Good to see a familiar face here. Do the GTO dude. GM has done much more testing on the LS motors than Dodge did on our 2.4 turbo motor


I wish it was that easy. They don't have any GTO's up here yet (Canada) so I can't even trade my car in. I have to find a seller then find the Goat in the U.S. that I want.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> Wow im getting rid of my srt-4 tommrow for a GTO to! lol Good to see a familiar face here. Do the GTO dude. GM has done much more testing on the LS motors than Dodge did on our 2.4 turbo motor


Why does the 2.4 turbo have problems? I hear people squeze alot of power out of those motors. Is this true?


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

nice- my neon just got totaled and I'm buying a gto soon.....no turbo lag is pretty nice


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Why does the 2.4 turbo have problems? I hear people squeze alot of power out of those motors. Is this true?


I walked the GTO im buying last year with about 100hp less I dynoed at 270-something, before I was hit, I had 400 whp. great motor- but i'd rather have the ls2.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please elaborate. :seeya:


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

at around 270+ in my neon I raced my buds gto. I walked away between 3-4. I had it tuned a few weeks ago (baseline was 270 something- that's how I know the roughly the power I had at the time). It was tuned to 400 hp with the SCT which I did not have before- had piggyback. Car was totaled. I'm buying his GTO. Great motor. 2.4L and 400 hp is nice. But I'd like the better foundation the LS2 provides. Have a much higher power ceiling without a complete overhaul.


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

the motors on the srt-4's can hold crazy power.
you'd be surprised.

i got my GTO today.
I LOVE IT!!!

ill post pics tomorrow when i wash it.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Why does the 2.4 turbo have problems? I hear people squeze alot of power out of those motors. Is this true?


for some reason when u put a bigger turbo on it the motor seems to develop an oil leak. and it can hold about 450-500 on stock internals which is pretty good, its just they cheaped out on some areas. Such as...

Not making a bigger brake kit standard like the WRX

Super Small turbo that was maxxed out pretty much off the factory

No fuel return line

Crappy stock motor mounts

Such things like that. Good motor but its nothing compared to the LS1 or LS2


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

I had an SRT-4 as well. In orange blast as well.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

mr.gto said:


> for some reason when u put a bigger turbo on it the motor seems to develop an oil leak. and it can hold about 450-500 on stock internals which is pretty good, its just they cheaped out on some areas. Such as...
> 
> Not making a bigger brake kit standard like the WRX
> 
> ...


QFT.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> for some reason when u put a bigger turbo on it the motor seems to develop an oil leak. and it can hold about 450-500 on stock internals which is pretty good, its just they cheaped out on some areas. Such as...
> 
> Not making a bigger brake kit standard like the WRX
> 
> ...


Huumm. Someone did talk about crappy motor mounts.


Vbp6us said:


> QFT.


:confused


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

orange blast huh?
musta been an 05. i loved that color

ya motor mounts suck,BAD!! not expensive to fix.
i had drilled and slotted breaks on my srt and they worked great, not expensive either.
and you wont need a return line unless your runnin a big turbo.
but the srt-4 was cheap and with the money you saved buyin the neon you could put into the few little things it had wrong with it.
You gotta remember no car is perfect and has its flaws.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Huumm. Someone did talk about crappy motor mounts.
> 
> 
> :confused




yea they were pretty bad.... and what does QFT mean? im guess it is something bad for some reason? :confused


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> yea they were pretty bad.... and what does QFT mean? im guess it is something bad for some reason? :confused


My guess on QTF.... quite fa-king true?


----------



## fusionchicken (Dec 11, 2006)

a bit late but QFT is "quoted for truth".


----------

